# Slightly more mature newbie



## Dave3g (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi all,

Have been looking at this site on and off for the last few years, getting bits of information as I needed it, diets programs, cycles etc,,, and found it to be an encyclopaedia of knowledge. Thought it was about time I joined and share/gather any info that may be of benefit to forum members and myself. I am 45, training for the last 14 years on and off, lots of cardio and high reps but in the last 3 years concentrated on weights. H 6.2, W 95.5kg BF 15%. My problem is keeping the weight on, I can loose 2kg in one week so I try to keep the six meals a day rule but it doesn't always happen. I am in my second week of PCT and made some good gains trying to keep some of them is a challenge. Anyway,, Hello all and if I ask a silly question please don't be to harsh.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I like em' mature ;D

Nah, welcome mate. Have a browse and post some threads if you need any info!


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

welcome bud... good luck with your PCT mate.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Welcome mate. Mature Newbies - one word Springs to mind Greshie.... he is of a simillar age and is absolutely tearing up his routines. He has a great journal... check it out.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/124008-into-deep-end-my-new-training-journal.html

Sounds like you are doing just fine alone mate but this forum has loads of decent info, as you know and alot of handy people. Also some good banter thrown in for free.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Welcome mate. Mature Newbies - one word Springs to mind Greshie.... he is of a simillar age and is absolutely tearing up his routines. He has a great journal... check it out.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/124008-into-deep-end-my-new-training-journal.html
> 
> Sounds like you are doing just fine alone mate but this forum has loads of decent info, as you know and alot of handy people. Also some good banter thrown in for free.


Dunno about that ^^ ^^ reckon as you've been training the last 14 years you could teach me a thing or two ...... !

Anyway welcome to the site .... as GB says you'll pick up loads of info and have loads of fun.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome man :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

x


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

45 aint old,look at Ronnie Coleman


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

welcome mate. wish I was 45 again


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome old timer


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

It could be that you are burning off the muscle you gain by doing too much cardio...post up your usual training and let people have a look. If you find it hard to keep the muscle it might be an idea to cut the cardio and increase the heavy compounds instead. It's also very important to get lots of quality sleep and rest. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome young man. All the best.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno..............

41 myself mate


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

I am 55, so you are still a youngster mate (yes that is me in the photo and its recent) . Welcome to the site and hope you will contribute to the discussions on here.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Maturemuscle said:


> I am 55, so you are still a youngster mate (yes that is me in the photo and its recent) . Welcome to the site and hope you will contribute to the discussions on here.


 bloomin' eck! Well done you. There's hope for me yet.


----------

